# 2 bay charger to charge 3 batteries - Yay or Nay?



## Khan83 (3/2/16)

For the RX200's 3 x batteries , would there be any issues if I charged 2 on a dual bay charger then once those are done , charge the 3rd one ?

A mate gave me his Nitecore I2 & I figured if it's safe to charge as mentioned above then it saves me from having to buy an I4/D4.

Battery voltage currently(as per the mod) is 3.71 / 4.08 / 4.08 & at the risk of getting flamed(or shot) , I've been charging via USB for the past 2 months


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/2/16)

I don't see this being a problem, but for your own sanity I would suggest getting a 4 bay, it's going to be much less of a pain in the rear 

There are peeps on this forum who are more clued up on batteries etc. however I don't think it would be an issue to do them separately...peeps?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Won't be a problem. They're still charged by the same charger.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

Also, don't the bays charge independently of eachother? So even if you use a 4 bay charger it would be the same as using 4 X Single bay chargers. But yes, a pain in the rear! The reason I didn't buy a Rolo at the beginning of this month is because I just bought my 2 bay battery charger last month, and I couldn't bare to have to now buy a 4 bay one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (3/2/16)

Sweet . Thanks gents.

So I'll stick with the 2 bay for now then once the funding has re spawned I'll look into getting the d4

I don't mind the annoyance of charging them separately as strangely enough I'm barely using the RX nowadays. Actually gone back to using the subox with the Bellus


----------



## Khan83 (3/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Also, don't the bays charge independently of eachother? So even if you use a 4 bay charger it would be the same as using 4 X Single bay chargers. But yes, a pain in the rear! The reason I didn't buy a Rolo at the beginning of this month is because I just bought my 2 bay battery charger last month, and I couldn't bare to have to now buy a 4 bay one!


You forgot getting sworn at for using up all the plug points in the house & no one else can charge their phones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willan (3/2/16)

You can always just grab a single battery charger from Vapeking:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc1-single-bay-usb-lithium-ion-battery-charger.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (3/2/16)

Willan said:


> You can always just grab a single battery charger from Vapeking:
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc1-single-bay-usb-lithium-ion-battery-charger.html


Thanks for the find @Willan . I wouldn't mind getting that also but considering that two bats will be getting charged on the Nitecore & 1 on Xstar , would this pose any issues ?


----------



## Willan (3/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Thanks for the find @Willan . I wouldn't mind getting that also but considering that two bats will be getting charged on the Nitecore & 1 on Xstar , would this pose any issues ?


Charging and batteries is not really my strong suite, but I believe some of the guys in this thread will help you out.


----------

